# Cross fingers for a sale on the house.



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Pray for a sale. We just had a couple stop in to look just based on seeing our signs. we have for sake signs on the corner and one in the yard. A couple stopped just as we were leaving and asked to see it. They loved the house and the funny thing s they stopped because he saw the big building. He used to restore cars. He now makes hand made guitars. He's a pilot and he likes to shoot guns. She was a nurses aid at one time and a breast cancer survivor. My neighbor next door. The surgeon did her mastectomy. Al and I are gun owners and we shoot on our property and I'm a pilot and an artist and a breast cancer survivor. So I don't know if it could be a better sign than that. Lol they're an older couple who both lost spouses and found each other. They're getting married in April she sold her house in Oklahoma and moved her to marry him.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

He also has the same tools. It's got to be fate.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

OMG, I love their story!

I didn't know you put your house up for sale--either way--fingers and toes crossed:wub::wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Good luck Michelle.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> Pray for a sale. We just had a couple stop in to look just based on seeing our signs. we have for sale signs on the corner and one in the yard.
> 
> A couple stopped just as we were leaving and asked to see it. They loved the house and the funny thing is they stopped because he saw the big building. He used to restore cars. He now makes hand made guitars. He's a pilot and he likes to shoot guns. She was a nurses aid at one time and a breast cancer survivor. My neighbor next door is the surgeon did her mastectomy.
> 
> Al and I are gun owners and we shoot on our property and I'm a pilot and an artist and a breast cancer survivor. So I don't know if it could be a better sign than that. Lol they're an older couple who both lost spouses and found each other. They're getting married in April she sold her house in Oklahoma and moved her to marry him.


Let's hope.. just too odd the similarities to be a coincidence.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Sometimes things just work like magic. I have a feeling that you may have some well deserved magic coming your way.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

May have to get a St. Francis to bury in the yard..


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

michellerobison said:


> May have to get a St. Francis to bury in the yard..


Isn't it St. Joseph? 

I hope your house sells for you with the couple who loves the house. It's amazing how many things you have in common with them.

Your next door neighbor ... is he/ she a surgeon?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Isn't it St. Joseph?
> 
> I hope your house sells for you with the couple who loves the house. It's amazing how many things you have in common with them.
> 
> Your next door neighbor ... is he/ she a surgeon?


Yes he's a retired surgeon, he did her mastectomy.. Small world..
I gotta get a St. Joseph.. my bad ,thought it was St. Francis..


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

How does St. Joseph work?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Wonder if it works if you're more spiritual than traditionally religious..
Jewish mother, Greek Orthodox father,then orphaned and raised in a Catholic orphanage,then later adopted by evangelicals..

I may need 2!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

It works, it works. We passed inspection and today was the appraisal. Monday all contingencies get cleared and I am still praying to St. Joseph!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I forgot, she has two Bichons!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sounds like it could be "beshared," with all those similarities! Having said that, from what I saw you bury St. Joseph upside down in your lawn. :thumbsup: It's funny...when I worked on PM Magazine eons ago, they took a trip to the Caribbean and one of the women on the crew came back with a fertility god statue. She put it up in the closet and hadn't become pregnant. Took it out and next thing you know she was expecting. Then another crew member who hadn't been able to conceive got it and she became pregnant and then another. :blink: I wonder where that thing went?:w00t::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

michellerobison said:


> Yes he's a retired surgeon, he did her mastectomy.. Small world..
> I gotta get a St. Joseph.. my bad ,thought it was St. Francis..


Now that is too funny! Yes, a small world, for sure. I'd say not bad to have your surgeon living next door ... one wouldn't need to go far for check-ups! Just kidding about the check-ups.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I think so too,I told Al ,what are the chances with all those similarities? We kept saying we hope an artist or crafts person buys the house so they can appreciate the building too. Plus being older,I'm sure they will take good care of the house..
They loved the decor too.. most young people want modern or minimalist decor or kinda Ralph Lauren..
She has a grad piano so our formal front room will be perfect.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

michellerobison said:


> How does St. Joseph work?


St.Joseph is supposed to be wrapped in a clean cloth to protect him from getting dirty (he needs to be respected) and then bury him upside down (although personally, I wonder how much you respect someone by burying them upside down and under the ground). And, then it's questionable if he should be facing the house or the street. 

If it were me, I would be praying to St. Joseph a lot. I would be telling him how grateful I am to him for being such a good sport ... and, in addition ... asking him to forgive me for putting him through all of this!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> St.Joseph is supposed to be wrapped in a clean cloth to protect him from getting dirty (he needs to be respected) and then bury him upside down (although personally, I wonder how much you respect someone by burying them upside down and under the ground). And, then it's questionable if he should be facing the house or the street.
> 
> If it were me, I would be praying to St. Joseph a lot. I would be telling him how grateful I am to him for being such a good sport ... and, in addition ... asking him to forgive me for putting him through all of this!


I thought about that too.. I figured he wouldn't like being in the cold dark ground, if we sold the house, he'd be out of the ground sooner.. we move to Florida, he would have a place of honour and it would be warm and sunny..


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

What??????? I didn't know he had to be wrapped! I did bury him upside down and not as far down as some of them said nor do I know which way he is facing! I promise to give him a bath when the sale is complete and give him a proper alter. :wub:





Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> St.Joseph is supposed to be wrapped in a clean cloth to protect him from getting dirty (he needs to be respected) and then bury him upside down (although personally, I wonder how much you respect someone by burying them upside down and under the ground). And, then it's questionable if he should be facing the house or the street.
> 
> If it were me, I would be praying to St. Joseph a lot. I would be telling him how grateful I am to him for being such a good sport ... and, in addition ... asking him to forgive me for putting him through all of this!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Good luck Michelle, wow those are quite the similarities.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Maglily said:


> Good luck Michelle, wow those are quite the similarities.


I know ,I told Al the same thing.. As we were talking they even remarked at the similarities..


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Sounds like the perfect couple for the house. Good luck!


----------

